# Freelance TV work in HK



## luna2300 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi I am moving to HK next summer from London,
I work as a freelance tv director/cameraman and have 28 years of experience. Does anyone know the freelance tv scene here. ? Finding it hard to connect and get a idea of the market . 
Thanks


----------

